# Furnace Noise



## mjmondry20 (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently had a new furnace installed in the basement in my ranch-style home.  Everytime the furnace kicks on, the two rooms directly on top of the furnace literally shake.  It gets rather noisy.  I tried putting R-19 kraft faced insulation in between the floor joists directly on top of and around  the furnace in the basement.  It seemed to help, but not enough.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome MJMondry:
The new high efficiency frunaces are noisier because of draft motors and several other things. Yours must be an LP gas furnace and is doing some backfiring during the warm-up. Its time to call the installer and speak with him about some adjustments; no matter how noisy it gets it shouldn't shake the rooms above.
Glenn


----------



## Quattro (Jan 9, 2008)

Another thing to consider is adding an isolator on the supply trunk. It's a 2 or 3 inch piece of heavy reinforced vinyl that separates the sheet metal trunk from the furnace itself...greatly reducing vibrations through the supply system. It's probably not DIY, but could be a relatively quick chore for a professional. 

This assumes there isn't anything wrong with the furnace itself.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey MJ:
Quattro is correct and I'm sorry I forgot the vibration isolation in the duct and any HVAC store can make that for you so you can install it.
Glenn


----------

